# Going to Rome



## Alea Iacta Est

Hello Everyone -

I may be relocating to Rome next month. I am married and have three children. Any insight on education options for elementary age kids? We are not opposed to homeschooling either, if that is what it takes!


----------



## mkettner

Welcome to Expatforum.com. Thank you Alea Iacta Est for taking the time to become a member and make your first post. I am positive you will find a lot of people here with similar experiences in wanting to find the best education for their children no matter where they are in the world, and in the meantime you may even mentor a few other members who are need advice on situations you have already experienced. 

I hope you have a great time here.

Michael


----------



## initaly

What do you want to know? Are you asking about the school system? I think homeschooling is a great idea, if you have the money.


----------

